# Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

Just got back form Routan school, got a chance to drive it and really get a feel for it and the competition, here is my rankings:
1. Routan
2. Honda
3. Town and country
4. Sienna
I was really surprise how different the VW feels and drives, but imo VW over did the side boldsters on the seats.
now for some pics:

Look ma! trim badging on a VW!








T&C and Routan

































Honda and VW









































comparing the 4 minivans

























Auto Xing a minivan can be fun









































Oops! sorry Honda








how big of a box can you fit in the back?








best idiot proof folding seats go to VW








chrysler banding above the VW badge
















sienna loaded with crap








Honda loaded with crap (hardest seats to fold flat)








VW loaded with crap


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (Conejo GTI)*

Thanks for sharing the photos; and your thoughts on the new Routan as compared to the competition. Pretty decent looking van overall. 
I'm kind of surprised that they used a Chrysler label in the engine compartment. Maybe I shouldn't be though as years ago I used to have a 1982 Chrysler LeBaron with a Mitsubishi 2.6 liter engine.










_Modified by papa_vw at 9:15 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (papa_vw)*

thanks for the pics.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (Conejo GTI)*

would of been nice to see some of the interior pictures such as lcd screens and the touch screen radio and backup camera.
also the picture with the idiot proof folding seats caption....what trim level is that cause it looks to have no lcd screen or even the touch screenradio for that matter.
I also notice that in the gray VW when you show trunk space as well.
sorry, usually when i look at cars im more interested in the interior










_Modified by biggiephat at 5:58 AM 9-17-2008_


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (2008cc)*

I love this pic. I'm printing it out and hanging it in my cube.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (2000JettaGLXVR6)*


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (Conejo GTI)*

now we just need a old dodge omni pic with the vw motor in it


----------



## 1966VW (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (2008cc)*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Fresh from Routan school: pics and first impressions (1966VW)*

Great write up! Thanks!

BTW...would you buy it if you were in the market for a MV?


----------

